# Good drop A songs?



## wes225 (Apr 8, 2008)

im lookin for some good drop a songs to learn.

name some


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

I know Ankla plays in drop A and Chimaira's 1st album was in drop A as well.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2008)

KsE stuff sounds pretty good in A


----------



## xenos (Apr 8, 2008)

everything by Nile is in drop A


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 8, 2008)

What xenos said. Learn some Nile.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 8, 2008)

Moonohol said:


> What xenos said. Learn some Nile.


i already know Unto Sabek and Black Seeds of Vengeance



D-EJ915 said:


> KsE stuff sounds pretty good in A


killswitch engage?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 8, 2008)

Bury your dead - some of thier stuff is in drop A (I think "Beauty and the Breakdown" and new album stuff)


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 9, 2008)

Bland...Street...Bloom...


(by Sikth)


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 9, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Bland...Street...Bloom...
> 
> 
> (by Sikth)



Nope, that's in Ab standard


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 9, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Nope, that's in Ab standard



 woops, oh yeah forgot it was flat.

EDIT: I don't know if it's 'Ab standard' though, more like drop Ab.


----------



## amonb (Apr 9, 2008)

Wasn't Korn's first and second album drop A? I believe the first Berzerker album also was in drop A


----------



## Lankles (Apr 9, 2008)

BEHOLD THE SOULS OF THE GODS ARE IN UNAS.


----------



## yetti (Apr 9, 2008)

amonb said:


> Wasn't Korn's first and second album drop A? I believe the first Berzerker album also was in drop A



I thought all of Korn's albums were in A standard.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 9, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> woops, oh yeah forgot it was flat.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know if it's 'Ab standard' though, more like drop Ab.



Well actually neither of us were right. It's Ab, Ab (next octave), Db, Gb, Bb, Eb


----------



## omentremor (Apr 9, 2008)

I definutely back the Nile suggestion. Learn Lashed To The Slave Stick.
All Shall Perish - Prisoner of War (sick, sick track)
Cerphalic Carnage - Scientific Remote Viewing (not sure about the other songs)
Apart from those the only other Drop A bands I can think of off the top of my head are deathcore. I mean they are pretty sick bands but lack a certain amount of musical depth, (shriek, growl, chug, breakdown, tremelo pick, breakdown, shriek, end).
Carnifex
Suicide Silence
Whitechapel
Aside from those many bands in standard A are easily playable in drop if that doesn't bother you.
Fear Factory - Digimortal and Obsolete albums are awesome.
Arch Enemy have a few tracks here n there - Instinct, Dehumanisation
Roadrunner United - Dino's contributions
Divine Heresy
Asesino


----------



## Naren (Apr 9, 2008)

wes225 said:


> killswitch engage?



Their songs are in drop C, but he was just saying that they sound good in drop A. That's up to debate, but they're not in drop A in case that was what you were wondering.



amonb said:


> Wasn't Korn's first and second album drop A? I believe the first Berzerker album also was in drop A



All of Korn's albums are in 1 step down (A standard), not drop A.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 9, 2008)

omentremor - Anything Dino's done is A standard dude, not drop A.

EDIT: ignore that, just read what you said properly lol


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember seeing Dino in a video teaching Failed Creation and it was in drop A, different from his stuff in FF which was standard A.

Besides being in standard A, most Korn songs can be easily played in Drop-A. It´s harder to play the ones that use the low D more often, but Blind, for example, is totally suitable for drop-A with some adaptations.


----------



## omentremor (Apr 9, 2008)

i think we should move on from obsessing over korn, considering how simple it is it doesnt matter either way. (it is in A standard though).


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2008)

No one´s obssessing over Korn.

It´s just that "A" tuning screams Korn, anyway. We were just trying to help...

Anyway, I don´t know a lot of technical bands playing in A these days. Most of them tune to B or even lower than A...


----------



## omentremor (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry if that came out as hostile it wasn't meant that way at all. I've seen too many otherwise decent threads disintegrate into bickering over tuning nuances is all. Another kickass A standard band if you dont care about the conversion is Beneath The Massacre. They have an unrivaled intensity, check out Profitable Killcount.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Apr 9, 2008)

you can check out my old band 1931. our last recordings were in drop A, you might dig it


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> I remember seeing Dino in a video teaching Failed Creation and it was in drop A, different from his stuff in FF which was standard A.
> 
> Besides being in standard A, most Korn songs can be easily played in Drop-A. It´s harder to play the ones that use the low D more often, but Blind, for example, is totally suitable for drop-A with some adaptations.



I know for a fact that Dino doesn't use drop tunings so I find that hard to believe.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 9, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> I remember seeing Dino in a video teaching Failed Creation and it was in drop A, different from his stuff in FF which was standard A.



You mean this one? Pay closer attention. It's in A standard.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 9, 2008)

From what i remember all of Dino's earlier stuff was in Bb standard but now hes strictly A standard. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 9, 2008)

Wasn't it in B? I could very well be wrong, too, though. RIIICK!


----------



## Vision (Apr 9, 2008)

Anything that was either drop D or drop C should be played in drop A. Or tune a step down and go drop G  

An easy one would be The Thing That Should Not Be from Metallica.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Apr 9, 2008)

Um I second suicide silence. many people dont like them but i can dig it. isnt some mushroomhead in drop A?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never seen a thread with more misinformation all in one place. Come on guys, this is embarrassing. 

Anyways, I'll +1 Nile. 

PS: Dino tuned to B standard or A standard. Never Bb, never drop anything. Also, if you tune to A standard, you can easily play stuff written in drop C just by dropping the D string a step.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Wasn't it in B? I could very well be wrong, too, though. RIIICK!



YES??????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  

He plays it on a standard A tuned guitar.

I think Mushroomhead's latest material is in A# standard.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 9, 2008)

what about death metal that isnt nile?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2008)

Rick said:


> YES??????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> He plays it on a standard A tuned guitar.



I meant his old stuff before he tuned his 7s down to A.


----------



## omentremor (Apr 10, 2008)

Dino
Soul of a new machine - B standard
Demanufacture - B Standard
Obsolete - A Standard
Digimortal - A Standard, Dark Bodies is in G Standard
I'm not certain on Asesino but I'm quite certain it's in A Standard with some tracks on the 8 string down on F#
Roadrunner United - A Standard
Bleed The Fifth - A Standard, F# on some tracks.
please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe the earliest FF stuff was on 6 strings, wasn't it?


----------



## omentremor (Apr 10, 2008)

Indeed, I think he had an ESP M. It was some kind of ESP that was strat shaped.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 10, 2008)

omentremor said:


> Indeed, I think he had an ESP M. It was some kind of ESP that was strat shaped.


traditional strat or the Dinky strat style?

yeah dino is a beast at the whole 7 string thing.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

omentremor said:


> Dino
> Soul of a new machine - B standard
> Demanufacture - B Standard
> Obsolete - A Standard
> ...



Nope. Correct on all counts.


----------



## omentremor (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not sure the exact model but I'm pretty sure it was a black M series with emgs. Check out their dvd, there's some early footage from Dynamo I think it is with him sporting it.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 10, 2008)

Bloodbath - Eaten 
GO!


----------



## omentremor (Apr 10, 2008)

Good suggestion man. Bloodbath are brutal.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 10, 2008)

pretty soon ill be getting my recording rig up so then i can my own shit! yeeyee boi


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

omentremor said:


> I'm not sure the exact model but I'm pretty sure it was a black M series with emgs. Check out their dvd, there's some early footage from Dynamo I think it is with him sporting it.



He switched to Ibanez 7 strings in 1995, I believe.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I think there's a pic of him with an ESP sixer somewhere on/in there first album sleeve isn't there? Used to work in a CD shop and i used to stand around all day going through CD's. seem to remember seeing one whilst flicking through


----------



## wes225 (Apr 10, 2008)

well heres a vid with him with his ESP
and about 100 less pounds, lol YouTube - Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor (Live)


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 11, 2008)

lol @ COW jumpin around like a twat!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2008)

wes225 said:


> what about death metal that isnt nile?



Whitechapel?


----------



## omentremor (Apr 12, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> lol @ COW jumpin around like a twat!!



You mean "lol at COW for being a twat in general"


----------



## wes225 (Aug 14, 2008)

uhhh

more suggeestions anyone?


deathcore / death metal


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 14, 2008)

Some stuff I can think of off the top of my head are

With Dead Hands Rising
Salt The Wound
Rose Funeral
some Molotov Solution songs (the rest are in drop G)

don't know if any of these bands are your cup of tea, but just trying to help.

edit: the Molotov Solution songs in drop A are An Even More Inconvenient Truth, Dark Alliance, and Campaign(bonus track) on their self titled.


----------



## Variant (Aug 14, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Well actually neither of us were right. It's Ab, Ab (next octave), Db, Gb, Bb, Eb



 Octave jump. My Steiny is set up that way, except sub octave A with the jump. A fun and creative tuning, that doesn't leave you relearning scales, chords, modes, etc.


----------



## aeronaut (Aug 14, 2008)

anything by bloodsimple, what was once "puya", any song off slipknots "iowa" album. i nkow that the topic of discussion is anything in drop. however, any song by ion dissonance would be ill to learn and f'in play! word is bond.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 14, 2008)

^ Only a few songs off Iowa were in drop A, same with Puya. Bloodsimple is in Bb I believe. Ion Dissonance I believe is in Ab or G.


----------



## aeronaut (Aug 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> ^ Only a few songs off Iowa were in drop A, same with Puya. Bloodsimple is in Bb I believe. Ion Dissonance I believe is in Ab or G.


puya was all in drop a my cousin is good friends with the guitarist. this i am fo sho.  yes a majority of ion's tunes destroy in the keys of Ab and occasionally G. however, as stated thier songs are f'ing ill and deserve some attention regardless if their drop A or not.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Aug 14, 2008)

Whitechapel

(I only read first page if they were already mentioned sorry.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2008)

Nile, which was already mentioned, and BLOODBATH, their stuff isnt hard to play either just hella catchy simple balls to the wall death metal.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2008)

'Sentient Six' by Nevermore is Drop Ab, if you're happy to go a semitone lower, as are a few songs of Aghora's second record, although I can't remember which off the top of my head.

I think Scar Symmetry have a few Drop A songs, but again, titles escape me...


EDIT: Just remembered; 'Calm Like A Bomb' by RATM, which I'm pretty sure is AEADF#B, although I've seen it tabbed in AADGBE.


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Anything by The Amenta. Awesome trem picking.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2008)

Doesn't Zakk Wylde have a couple of AADGBE songs in his back catalogue?


----------



## the_arod (Dec 4, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'Sentient Six' by Nevermore is Drop Ab, if you're happy to go a semitone lower, as are a few songs of Aghora's second record, although I can't remember which off the top of my head.
> 
> I think Scar Symmetry have a few Drop A songs, but again, titles escape me...


Sentient Six is Ab standard, I checked it at their dvd, no guitar changes between the song before it and Sentient

SS song you're talking about are Morphogenesis, Holographic Universe and Pitch Black Porgress. Three Dimensional Shadow is 8-string F# std.

Amon Amarth has a few: Guardians of Asgaard, its pretty easy, & The Hero


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 4, 2008)

we play in A lol


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 4, 2008)

omentremor said:


> I'm not sure the exact model but I'm pretty sure it was a black M series with emgs. Check out their dvd, there's some early footage from Dynamo I think it is with him sporting it.





Mattayus said:


> Yeah I think there's a pic of him with an ESP sixer somewhere on/in there first album sleeve isn't there? Used to work in a CD shop and i used to stand around all day going through CD's. seem to remember seeing one whilst flicking through





Old Fear Factory=


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 4, 2008)

Fear Factory was always in standard tunings. Even when Dino used to play 6s.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe Slipknot, there are some cool songs in drop a (like psychosocial, my plague, Gehenna, the Heretic Hate Anthem...) 
Aren't some Behemoth songs in drop A (Slaves Shall Serve is written in drop a i think)??
Scum of the Earth, Mushroomhead, Nile...uhm...


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2008)

Behemoth is in C#, along with Slipknot

I know for their standard tuning NILE uses B with a low A string, and Amon Amarth wrote a few songs from the new album in it


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 4, 2008)

MFB said:


> Behemoth is in C#, along with Slipknot
> 
> I know for their standard tuning NILE uses B with a low A string, and Amon Amarth wrote a few songs from the new album in it



Slipknot is not C#, the whole new album at least is in drop A. Mick Thomson and Jim Root's signature guitars even come tuned to drop A from the factory!


----------



## Luuk (Dec 4, 2008)

Mother Puncher and March Of The Fire Ants by Mastodon are in A.. If I remember correctly

But they do not use 7's.. so their tuning is like a 7 in A minus the 6th string, the D...
So it's AGCFAD on a 6'er. And on your seven string just skip the D or transpose a little bit

EDIT: Iron Tusk too

EDIT II: I should read better.. we're looking for drop A, my fault!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 4, 2008)

Luuk said:


> Mother Puncher and March Of The Fire Ants by Mastodon are in A.. If I remember correctly
> 
> But they do not use 7's.. so their tuning is like a 7 in A minus the 6th string, the D...
> So it's AGCFAD on a 6'er. And on your seven string just skip the D or transpose a little bit
> ...



Mastodon fucking rule


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 4, 2008)

You guys do realize that this thread is 8 months old, right?

And that the OP is banned?


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Any song by The Amenta.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 4, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> You guys do realize that this thread is 8 months old, right?
> 
> And that the OP is banned?



What's your point? 

I mean, you do realise that this is sevenstring.org? Don't you? I mean... this stuff can't really be unexpected by this stage.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 4, 2008)

The Berzerker uses drop A, I think. Their old tabs had variants of A tunings.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Ohhhh yeah....I totally forgot I already posted in this thread...and that Wes was banned.


----------



## Meldville (Dec 5, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> we play in A lol



Yep  If you get bored and want to learn our songs, I've got the tabs!




distressed_romeo said:


> 'Sentient Six' by Nevermore is Drop Ab, if you're happy to go a semitone lower, as are a few songs of Aghora's second record, although I can't remember which off the top of my head.
> 
> I think Scar Symmetry have a few Drop A songs, but again, titles escape me...
> 
> ...



RATM always played in variations of standard. So in this case the low string was dropped. 



MFB said:


> Behemoth is in C#, along with Slipknot
> 
> I know for their standard tuning NILE uses B with a low A string, and Amon Amarth wrote a few songs from the new album in it



Slipknot use Drop B (so theoretically you're right, but they always dropped the low string) on early albums. Dunno about the new stuff, though someone already talked about that.




Luuk said:


> Mother Puncher and March Of The Fire Ants by Mastodon are in A.. If I remember correctly
> 
> But they do not use 7's.. so their tuning is like a 7 in A minus the 6th string, the D...
> So it's AGCFAD on a 6'er. And on your seven string just skip the D or transpose a little bit
> ...



Mastodon detune the whole guitar one step and then drop the low string to A for the songs with that low string. So it's A G C F A D if I'm not (drunkenly) mistaken 

And for whoever asked, yeah, Whitechapel play 7s with the low dropped a whole step. 

Early Baroness is either in drop A or drop G, I can't remember. 

Cephalic Carnage do use a drop d down 2.5 steps tuning sometimes, though I don't know what songs off the top of my head.


----------



## Luuk (Dec 5, 2008)

Ben Hutcherson said:


> Mastodon detune the whole guitar one step and then drop the low string to A for the songs with that low string. So it's A G C F A D if I'm not (drunkenly) mistaken .



That's exactly what I said


----------



## Meldville (Dec 5, 2008)

Word, the alcohol made it hard for me to read


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 5, 2008)

ha ha mi nombre es ben y soy un ALCOHOLIC !!
Whitechapel plays their stuff in drop A


----------

